# Dirty Dishes



## Nolathyme (May 14, 2012)

At the timeshares that don't have dishwashers:

Do you clean the dishes after you use them for the next person?

Do you let the maids clean them?
If you let the maids clean them, do you think they do a good job cleaning?

At the timeshares that do have dishwashers:

Do you run the dishwasher before you leave?

Do you run the dishes before you use them?

Do you think people just rinse and store the dishes?

Are you more Felix or Oscar?


----------



## DebBrown (May 14, 2012)

I'm trying to remember a timeshare without a dishwasher.  I think I've been to one or two in Mexico and, yes, I always did the dishes.  IIRC, there was a sign saying that the maid did not do dishes.  Invariably, if I left a cup or spoon in the sink, she washed it anyway.

For the other 98%, I always make sure the dishes are all in the dishwasher and turn it on before check out.  

I don't worry too much about what other people do.  If I find a dirty plate or cup, I just stick it in the dishwasher and try not to think about it to hard.  There's no way I'm going to wash everything before using it.

Deb


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 14, 2012)

I run the dishwasher before leaving.  It's usually running while we leave.

I've never stayed at a timeshare without a dishwasher, if we did, I think I'd leave the dishes in the sink.  And I usually do wash dishes before using them.  I've seen those exposes on how the maids wipe out sinks and then use the same rag to wipe out glasses.  It just gives me peace of mind.


----------



## csxjohn (May 14, 2012)

*check out procedures*



swj said:


> At the timeshares that don't have dishwashers:
> 
> Do you clean the dishes after you use them for the next person?
> 
> ...



The resorts I've been to all have check out procedures.  The dishes are usually addressed in them.

We usually have all but the breakfast dishes cleaned the night before we leave.  Then we wash by hand, the breakfast dishes.

In the units that don't have a dishwasher, and they are still out there, we wash the dishes before we use them and when we leave.  What's one more load?

We always leave a tip for housekeeping, so if we don't get something just right at checkout, we never hear a word about it.


----------



## PigsDad (May 14, 2012)

I lick every dish and glass before I leave.  

Kurt


----------



## Nolathyme (May 14, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I lick every dish and glass before I leave.
> 
> Kurt



Please give everyone your timeshare dates, resort name, and room number.  

Do you spray your mouth with comet before you start cleaning?


----------



## ace2000 (May 14, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I lick every dish and glass before I leave.


 
That's because you're a PIG...  wait a minute...

only kidding.


----------



## linsj (May 14, 2012)

I always wash the dishes I'm going to use before using them. I never know if the housekeeper's hands are clean when she/he puts them away; and the glasses are usually turned upside down on shelves that are not necessarily clean. I've also found a few dirty dishes in the cupboards. Am I the only one who does this?

Before I leave, I load the dishwasher and run it, so the dishes will be ready to put away when housekeeping comes. (That's usually in the checkout instructions anyway.) I've been in studios without dishwashers, and I usually wash the last of the dishes before leaving unless I'm running late.


----------



## gsd (May 14, 2012)

I'm with you linsj.  I rinse the dishes before I use them and leave the dishwasher running when I leave.  If there's no dishwasher, I wash the dishes and put them away or I just go out for breakfast to avoid having to deal with the dishes altogether.


----------



## Elli (May 14, 2012)

Since there's only the two of us, I don't wash all the dishes before using them, only the one's I need.  And yes, I've found dirty dishes in the cupboards as well.


----------



## Anne S (May 14, 2012)

There are timeshares in the Caribbean that don't have dishwashers.  Our home resort is one of them. We always do the dishes. Sometimes we have left breakfast dishes in the sink and found that the maid has washed them. But we try not to have that happen, because the maids have enough to do as it is. Also, some resorts clearly state that the maids don't do dishes.

If the resort has a dishwasher we load it and run it before leaving.


----------



## presley (May 14, 2012)

I always do the dishes before I check out.  If I suspect that anything is not clean when I check in, I will wash before I use.


----------



## AMJ (May 14, 2012)

We always wash all of the dishes before using them. We also put the dishes in the dishwasher and then put them back in the cabinets before we checkout.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 14, 2012)

I always run the dishwasher before check out. I would never leave dirty dishes for the maid or the next person, whether or not I had a dishwasher or not. I wouldn't do that at home and I don't do that when I am away.  I do not re wash dishes that are in the cabinet unless they seem unclean. I have better things to do than to rewash dishes- I'm on vacation, for Pete's sake!


----------



## zcrider (May 14, 2012)

I wash the dishes before we use it the first time.  I always start the dish washer right before we leave.  I hate the pre washing part, but know a few lazy people and could never just trust they were clean just because they look clean.   I wish I could skip that and not worry, but I can't.


----------



## Dori (May 14, 2012)

I always run the dishwasher just before we depart. I don't worry about the dishes we use when we arrive, unless they don't look clean. I figure we eat from plates, and use utensils in restaurants, so I don't worry about it.

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2012)

swj said:


> At the timeshares that don't have dishwashers:
> 
> Do you clean the dishes after you use them for the next person?
> 
> ...



The only resort we've stayed at without a dishwasher has been Marriott's Custom House in Boston. There are so many restaurants within walking distance, it wasn't much of an issue. I had one bowl and a few glasses that we used in the timeshare. I rinsed them out after using during the week and washed them before we checked out (1 bowl, 1 spoon, four glasses). 

We have stayed in studio units that had no dishwasher but, in those cases we'd always planned on eating out because there just isn't enough room to prepare any sort of meal. Left overs were eaten out of the containers they came in. That left a few pieces of silverware and we washed them before leaving. For the last several years, we've refused to use studio unit and only book 1 bedroom or larger units, so it hasn't been an issue.

We always run the dishwasher before leaving. I have never washed the dishes before using them unless they were obviousely not clean. I can't recall an instance were I felt the need to wash the dishes before using them but, I don't recall the details of every timeshare stay. I suppose it might have happened to us in the distant past. 

When we leave, I try to make it as easy as I can on the maids. Mostly I'm thinking about the next guest and, if I do as much as possible to make the workload easier, then the next guest can get into the unit on time or earlier. I know I always appreciate not having to wait for them to finish cleaning our unit when we arrive. 

As far as being a Felix or an Oscar (really showing my age knowing the characters from the Odd Couple), I'm somewhere in between. I don't wash and fold the towels when we leave and we don't make the bed every day we're on vacation. I do take out the trash, do the dishes and try to seperate the recylables when the resort provides a recyle bin.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 15, 2012)

We've always washed the dishes even with a dishwasher present because we just don't use enough. And yes, we too rinse or wash the dishes before using them when we arrive. (Not all of them, just the ones we use.)


----------



## HenryT (May 16, 2012)

I own a 2 bedroom unit at the La Vista Beach Resort in St Maarten and they do not have dishwashers. It is a small family-run resort and they told me it would be too expensive to have them.

 I love the resort (great beachfront location) but I hate having to wash dishes by hand. We do cook many meals there (breakfast and half the dinners) so we were constantly having to wash dishes.

The resort required you to have all the dishes washed prior to checkout or you are charged a fee (don't remember the charge).


----------

